# Oh Glory Days... (tell me a story)



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Let's hear/state your first day Story's of walking on a new Job with a new company. 

If you know the crew that's fine, I seem to run into the same Dude's all the time and in multiply trades. Frankly that's not the Point.

Let's all read some first day stories!

It look like I'm going back into construction after a time in a plant, Oh Glory Days... :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Before I was a journeyman I started at a company doing commercial work. The foreman asked me how much I knew. I told him enough to be dangerous. :laughing:

He said I got just the job for you. :whistling2:


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

How about a 3rd day story.. Just started with a company first assignment outta town doing a hospital in a small town. The crew liked to crush beers nightly. I get woke up at 4 am one morning guys freaking out sure enough 2 of the crew members rolled one of the crew trucks out on a backroad drunk as skunks and drove it back to town on the bare rim right past the police station into the backyard of the house we had rented... 4th day - interviews and statements with the police and a boss tearing a strip out of everyone... What did i get myself into... Gongshow of a company??? Ended up working 4 more years with the company, including 2 dreadful out of town years finishing the hospital.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> Let's hear/state your first day Story's of walking on a new Job with a new company.
> 
> :thumbup:


 
having to rely on my high school spanish.....

~CS~


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> having to rely on my high school spanish.....
> 
> ~CS~


 
I saw where you where in a pole!  

I think someone knew something to introduce that language in HS...

Go Pilots!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> I saw where you where in a pole!


maybe the_ north_ pole Cad....

~CS~


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I had just left a job where the contract was to go around the state and remove incandescents, and install the first cfl's. I walked on the job at a strip mall, saw the guys putting in fluorescent lamps in soffit lights, told them I wasn't going to be doing FL lights, I wanted to do "real work". Almost walked away, 11 years later I did.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

About 20 yrs ago doin resis work we show up to do a rough in start to unpack bringing in the gear ect..and it is cold, really cold. Walk upstairs to the 2nd floor and there is no roof...and a foot of snow on the floor..wtf..seems the general contractor ran off with $20k of the guys $$$ and put it up his nose...we got the job again 3 months later.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

After working for myself for 5 years doing residential i take a job with this rag tag half azz commercial outfit. First day on the job met two of the best guys i have known in the trades and had a blast working with them for three years and again at another company. One even stoped by my office today!


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

This is going to be a bit long, but it's a good story ....

The 90's for me started with a rough stretch. I was working through a temp service, sent to a warehouse to bang together shelves. On arrival, I saw the EC hooking up conveyors, and thought "I should be doing that."

Well, a month later the EC hired me - and sent me to that same warehouse. I got off to a great start, walking in with the company t-shirt on backwards. Oops 

The super of the shelf crew viewed my arrival with great suspicion. (Didn't he quit yesterday?) Several of the temps took exception to my change of circumstance; others were happy for me.

The malcontents took to calling out unkind things whenever they saw me. I was most impressed when one of my new co-workers got right in their faces, and told them it wasn't my problem that they wanted to waste their lives away.

I later learned that several of the malcontents also tried to make trouble for me with the supervisors. To their credit, the supers all told them to take a hike.

Now, THAT was a good company.


----------

